# Vista and zboard



## Aastii

So as everyone now knows the ZBoard doesn't have vista drivers, only XP. I was considering getting one a while beck and it was when i researching into it that i found this out. A year or so later and i thought, witht eh release of the wotlk key set, "hey, why not see if driers or a fix are out" .

I have been able to find no such fix  but was wondering if any of you knew something i didn't as to whether the keyboard is infact now working with vista. Thanks alot


----------



## nivan

If you need gaming keyboard see this
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/warrior_xxtreme/
Edit:
By the way this is best gaming keyboard for me
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_G15


----------



## Aastii

nivan said:


> If you need gaming keyboard see this
> http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/warrior_xxtreme/



I saw that when i was looking for the zboard and thought "oh my god it is't a keyboard, it's something they are trying to get to catch on and will fail."

Most games are online now, so require either a headset or typeing to communicate. If you do the latter, as many games, like some FPS and many MMORPG games do, you will have to learn to type all over again because it is so radically different. Also, doing this post for example, would take about 5x as long, it's a silly board in my opinion


----------



## Aastii

nivan said:


> By the way this is best gaming keyboard for me
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_G15/



Yea i was also looking at that and it looks like a really good board, however i can go down to my local computer shop and pick up a £10 backlit board and use it the same as i would that. The extra features are awesome but i recently got a board with macro keys on and never used them, and looking at what the screen is for, time, look to the bottom right of your screen, or your watch or clock, who is talking on vent, you are meant to be listening, that will tell you, which server you are on, i either always know (such as WoW), or don't care (like CoD). the ones which i really like, like certain cod or tf2 or garry's mod servers, i set in my favourites.

I do still think it is a very sexy and easy to use keyboard, i'd really like to try one though before i went and bought one, don't have £60 to throw around without knowing. And yes, i have tried the zboard, one of my friends has (had) one, then upgraded to vista and the big driver problem came up so he had to stop using it


----------



## nivan

Logitech keyboard is best.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_G15
If no driver for vista then best way is to go for some other device.


----------



## mac550

Aastii said:


> So as everyone now knows the ZBoard doesn't have vista drivers, only XP. I was considering getting one a while beck and it was when i researching into it that i found this out. A year or so later and i thought, witht eh release of the wotlk key set, "hey, why not see if driers or a fix are out" .
> 
> I have been able to find no such fix  but was wondering if any of you knew something i didn't as to whether the keyboard is infact now working with vista. Thanks alot



i had a zboard a few years ago and yeah they look cool but they can be a pain to play games like CSS on, just try typing with the gaming keyset, not easy. also if you really want one then you dont need to worry about drivers, i never install them and it worked fine with both keysets.



nivan said:


> Logitech keyboard is best.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logitech_G15
> If no driver for vista then best way is to go for some other device.



the g15 drivers work on vista 32 and 64.

if you want a gaming keyboard then just get the g15, ok it is a bit overprice for what it is but you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Aastii

so for wow, would g15 or zboard be better?

I have used zboard with wow with the keyset before and it is like a godsend, makes stuff so much easier, but dont know about the g15, seems slightly better all round except for wow


----------



## jpalmacr

All; 
I managed to make it work on Vista; tested several games as Resident Evil 5; prototype, Dead Space, Dragon Age and Fear 2 and they all worked just fine with the turnaround. 

usually is you execute your setup for the zboard using the cd that came with the board, you shall receive an error message stating; this is not XP, blabla, setup cancelled. 

Turnaround:
1- Go directly into the cd folder
2- Look for the setup file and secondary click properties
3-Look for the tab that says compatibility.
4- Flag the "Run this program in compatibility mode for
5- Choose OS windows XP.
6- Run it; it shall believe it's XP and actually install. Even though the drivers window states XP configuration, it's working pretty much the same with my Vista. 

Let me know if this worked for you


----------

